

Where do you find specialized developers? - ivanmaeder

I&#x27;m researching this to help out a medium-sized company that works on very specialized and new technology (e.g., Google Glass). There a sort of go-to place if you need something out of the ordinary.<p>Ideas so far:<p>- Specialist job sites... but where are they?
- Host events for developers (covering the specific technology)
- Employee referrals
- Telecommute&#x2F;remote workers
- Train developers in (or support learning of) new technology<p>What else should they be doing?<p>Does anybody have experience with this?
======
jonaldomo
Do what tobacco companies do: go after them when they are young. Companies are
having a difficult time finding developers, supply is lower than demand. This
is especially true in the midwest. The company I work for is involved in a lot
of programs for recruiting including this one
[http://www.ucmo.edu/about/mic/](http://www.ucmo.edu/about/mic/). Paid
referral programs are huge too.

I personally think remote working is going to gain traction if demand keeps
going up, which my guess is that it will.

Specific to Glass development: Android development is a prerequisite for
Google Glass development. So instead of going after Glass developers, which
has to be a super small amount go after Android developers. If you have
trouble finding Android developers, find Java developers.

~~~
ivanmaeder
Recent graduates or interns is very long term, but a good idea.

